# Medical Software Company looking for Technical Support rep



## anissawebb1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello, 

We are a medical software company looking for a technical support representative. Must be effective in troubleshooting and have very good customer service skills. The position is located in Duluth, GA. The applicate must live within 30 miles of the position. If interested in hearing more, please contact me at awebb@acom.com.


----------

